# YES! Fender Steve Bailey 6-string jazz bass!



## EliNoPants (Jan 15, 2009)

.:: Fender®.com ::.

i mean, i suppose i'll want to try one out, but if that thing has anywhere close to the same feel that my current Fender does, where i just wanna smash on it when i play, i'm gonna be begging, borrowing, and stealing whatever it takes to get one...and then finding someone who knows how to refinish a headstock and make it purdy and match the body, stupid Fender and their "lets only match the headstock on like 3 models, just because this is tradition, even though it pisses people off"


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

i feel exactly the same way you do concerning the headstock  , but oh well, i guess if i get my hands on this one i won't miss my precision bass special


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow... I like that!!!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice! I have 2 modified 6-string jazz basses. It's about time Fender finally makes a production model!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

steve bailey is my uncle


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 16, 2009)

^ that's pretty cool, i wish i was related to someone who gets rad shit for probably free


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

lmao, I was kidding. My name isn't even Justin Bailey.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 16, 2009)

oh you tease! now i'm gonna need extra cuddles and lots of reassurance that i'm pretty, or this relationship is never gonna work


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 16, 2009)

WANT!!


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh yeah. I'll be putting money aside for the fretless version. Although I can't believe they couldn't have come up with a better string tree than that. What was wrong with the Hipshot style multi string versions they were using on their other basses?


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

Not liking the unmatched headstock, but everything else, is really, really cool about it
Is this the first 6 string bass they have made?
I've never seen them make 6 string bass guitars before (not including the ones made back in the 50s that still have similar-ish string spacing to a normal electric guitar).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the first 6 string bass (as we know them, anyway) they've made.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2009)

Wantwantwantwantwantwant :|


----------



## AVWIII (Jan 20, 2009)

Hot. Awesome. Want. Both versions. Now.


----------



## Harry (Jan 20, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1345337 said:


> This is the first 6 string bass (as we know them, anyway) they've made.



Cheers for the info.
And it's a good one at that too (the bass)


----------



## yevetz (Jan 23, 2009)

AT LAST!!!

I thought that Fender balls will never grow up 

So maybe we should wait for 7 string strat or 8 string tele?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL! I'll have to tell a friend (who probably knows about this/knew about this before I did) that this model was coming out; he's very "conservative" in his bass guitar selection. Says the guy who plays headless or carbon graphite instruments from hither and yon. 

In this case, I doubt we'll see a 7 or 8-string Strat or Tele coming directly from Fender (through Squire, definitely) they might be a little too conservative to make such instruments production, just yet. 
Relative to this post, I think that Fender has finally caught onto something many other manufacturers have known for a while, 6-string basses are becoming more main stream and it is easier to retain market share in offering something a little more new, vs. the same "tried and true" models. Glad to see that they've finally made the leap!

Gonna go Walter Woods Walter Woods 100 Wt 2 Channel: Harmony Central User Reviews or Euphonic Audio for the amp, EliNoPants?http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/elinopants.html


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 3, 2009)

actually, one of these days i'll be able to afford a Phil Jones Bass stack, they're not cheap, but they're apparently one of those products that you buy that one, and you're set for life

also, finally found a price on the bass there...$2600, eff that!! looks like i'm gonna be stuck going either Ibanez, or EBMM Bongo...oh well, this is all after i sell my current stock of decent but pretty much beginner guitars, and get a decent guitar setup, THEN i get to play around with bass stuff again

i need a better job, this whole "saving up for gear" crap has got to end


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 3, 2009)

If I might recommend trying for an illusive used Carvin XB76P (if my memory servers, the XB line are their 35" scale necks and the P is for the piezo pickups). Rather enjoy the sound of both their magnetics and piezos together and appart. Though, again, application is the key and depending on the type of music you play an Ibanez or an EBMM Bongo might be a better fit for you.

It is Fender, and I hate to say it, at least it wasn't a Sadowsky bass (double that price tag and then some...) On this one, I've never understood that particular draw (to the Sadowsky basses) great necks, but not for that price...


----------

